# How do you convert seeding rate to spreader setting?



## Fronta1 (Jul 11, 2017)

Is there a standard way to do this or do you just have to calibrate it yourself?


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I mix the amount of seed I want to put down in milorganite which I already have a setting for.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I just put it on the smallest rate and go over it over and over lol


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Just like fertilizer, first weight the amount, then walk at the smallest setting that it would flow.


----------



## jimmy (Jul 25, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> I mix the amount of seed I want to put down in milorganite which I already have a setting for.


Does this work well? I'd imagine the Milorganite is way heavier than the seed (especially tiny KBG), so the mixture would settle pretty quickly.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

jimmy said:


> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> > I mix the amount of seed I want to put down in milorganite which I already have a setting for.
> ...


It works well and doesn't settle. I imagine the milorganite flys farther since its larger, but I always get even germination.


----------

